# I love and hate when this happens..



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

So I have been trying to find what I thought were set cars by Rokar. With the help of a fellow HTer I find out that they WERE set cars but also released individually. So I managed to find the pair (1st pic) for $17. I thought it was a good price. Neither are dead mint but excellent fillers until I can find MINT examples. So then I find the Datsun in the package (2nd pic) and quickly realize that once I get it in the mail, I can't bust it to display with my others. The package has an unpunched card and is in excellent shape.. I like to display most of my cars loose.. Oh well.. sometimes stuff happens.. I guess this one will hang near the case... LOL 

BTW- Last two pics are some others I have.. Enjoy

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Those are some nice cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Yup...very nice....I have a 20 for the first 2. See, you are already making money. I will pm you my address....lol


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Rokars*

GD,

I will put your name on them both if I sell.. I have a lead on a mint pair already.. LOL 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

smokinHOs said:


> GD,
> 
> I will put your name on them both if I sell.. I have a lead on a mint pair already.. LOL
> 
> -Marc and Marcus


lol...ok...I guess I can wait. But they depreciate over time you know....hehehe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom Stumpf has all of those in his collection. I never knew they had so many variations. He's got a ton of em too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom was asking for you today honeymoon!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Rokar*

So which are 
Rokar , AmRac, Galoob, Darda, Cox, LifeLike 
(any other in this family tree?)
any brief history?

just runners here


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Amrac..*

The Amrac cars are the Bap Geon Datsun and the Auto World Porsche.

Rokar are pretty much all the others except the Cox HO #4 Porsche in my first group of pics.

The Galoob line-up is the Miami Vice set cars. LL released a copy of the Galoob Miami Vice cars later on (the white car with red stripes in one of your pics). 

I don't believe LL ever released a Porsche or Datsun in these designs.. but I would welcome it if they changed their mind!

-marc and marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Rokar*

GD,

I meant.. I bought the two cars for $27 not $17.... LOL

-Marc and marcus


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice Portches! :thumbsup:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

smokinHOs said:


> GD,
> 
> I meant.. I bought the two cars for $27 not $17.... LOL
> 
> -Marc and marcus


well then I have 3 10's for you.....lol


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

LL did offer a Datsun but it was sold individually only at Kay-Bee Toy Stores with a LL version of the old Amrac chassis instead of the standard LL Fast Tracker.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*LL from KayBee*

Ok.. I am intrigued.. Which color was it, something different than what we usually see, or a repack? 

Thanks- marc and marcus


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

smokinHOs said:


> Ok.. I am intrigued.. Which color was it, something different than what we usually see, or a repack?
> 
> Thanks- marc and marcus


I am pretty sure the Kay-Bee car is the same as the one you have pictured in your first post (middle car). It came on a Pro Performance card.

Joe


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

*Another Datsun*

I'm pretty sure the #2 red flamed version of the Porsche was released by LL on a fast tracker "M" chassis. I've never seen a Datsun released on a Life Like card. 

Another Datsun...










-Robbie


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I am pretty sure the Kay-Bee car is the same as the one you have pictured in your first post (middle car). It came on a Pro Performance card.
> 
> Joe


Yes, It is the one mostly in black with yellow stripes and the #9 pictured in the first post. Not very common to find as it was released for a short time through Kay-Bee stores only on their Pro-Performance cards using the Amrac style chassis. Thanks for refreshing my memory Joe.

I do also recall the Porsche being released in their regular line-up with a LL M-Style Fast Tracker chassis. They also did the Turbo T-bird, Baja Ford Pickup and the Corvette from the old Rokar line-up just with slightly different paint schemes and changes.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Datsun set car..*

Roffutt,

Nice Datsun.. tough find.. Missed that one and the matching Porsche on ebay.. used but decent shape.. went for a little over $100 as a set.. Someday i will find a pair of those..

Cox seem to be a tough find for me too.. Those who have them don't usually part with them..

The search continues, thanks for sharing..

-marc and marcus


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

FullyLoaded said:


> Yes, It is the one mostly in black with yellow stripes and the #9 pictured in the first post. Not very common to find as it was released for a short time through Kay-Bee stores only on their Pro-Performance cards using the Amrac style chassis. Thanks for refreshing my memory Joe.
> 
> I do also recall the Porsche being released in their regular line-up with a LL M-Style Fast Tracker chassis. They also did the Turbo T-bird, Baja Ford Pickup and the Corvette from the old Rokar line-up just with slightly different paint schemes and changes.


Before the Lifelike Fast Trackers (M chassis) were released, Lifelike had two other "releases". There was a set of six cars on Victory Lane cards, four of which later showed up as Fast Trackers; the other two were Rokar molds and the cars were the same except all Rokar markings were removed. All six also showed up on Pro Performance cards.

While I initially thought all Pro Performance cars were from Germany, I since learned that six of them were actually released via Kay Bee stores, including the Datsun (which was the only way to acquire it). I have 25 Lifelike cars on Pro Performance cards (and one car loose) and believe I may only be missing one.

Joe


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Before the Lifelike Fast Trackers (M chassis) were released, Lifelike had two other "releases". There was a set of six cars on Victory Lane cards, four of which later showed up as Fast Trackers; the other two were Rokar molds and the cars were the same except all Rokar markings were removed. All six also showed up on Pro Performance cards.
> 
> While I initially thought all Pro Performance cars were from Germany, I since learned that six of them were actually released via Kay Bee stores, including the Datsun (which was the only way to acquire it). I have 25 Lifelike cars on Pro Performance cards (and one car loose) and believe I may only be missing one.
> 
> Joe


Yes, The Victory Lane series wtih the X-chassis sold at Kay-Bee Toy Stores then the Pro Performance series had the M-chassis. Could it have been the Rokar Formula 1 style car perhaps?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

FullyLoaded said:


> Yes, The Victory Lane series wtih the X-chassis sold at Kay-Bee Toy Stores then the Pro Performance series had the M-chassis. Could it have been the Rokar Formula 1 style car perhaps?


Not quite sure what you mean about the F1 car, but one of the six Victory lane cars was the Indy/F1 #5. That car was also released as a Fast Tracker (#9762). It was the only Indy/F1 car Lifelike released.

Joe


----------

